# RIA 1911-A1 Xmas Gift from my Daughter



## Aheadshot (Oct 17, 2014)

My daughter gave me my Christmas present early.A RIA 1911-A1 45 Cal.Auto.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice move! Great guns...I'm looking at getting one of those myself.


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

Nice pistol, Great daughter!!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

congrats. mine has been 100% great shooter.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

Congrats, great daughter!!


----------

